# Stay or go



## Gitman (Feb 15, 2013)

There’s no universal law telling you what to do: it’s truly your decision.

Every relationship you hold on to is another one that may be out there for you.

Every child values their parents together, despite their parent’s indifference.

Couples holds on, only to see something rekindled again.

Your indifference makes you stuck in an arid relationship while grumbling in regret.

Your indifferende makes the decision to stay or leave – everyday.


No one can predict the future; except that time is unforgiving.

you can never get it back
Read the book “Too Good to leave, Too Bad to stay” by Mira Kirshenbaum very eye opening!


----------

